# shark fishing



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone know of any rigs that are effective for summer shark fishing on the outer banks. what conditions and equipment are needed?
thanks


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

fish finder rig with either heavy mono or coated multi strain wire. Use 100 lb shocker, for tail whip. Use a size 10/0 or bigger hook


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

If you can find where there was a good spanish or blue bite, fish that spot at night. The sharks will prolly move in after dark.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

i could use 100lb test line right?
what color if that really matters?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

depends on what reel ur useing.If u have a big reel like a 12/0 u could use 100lb. If u have smaller reel use 20 or 30 lb with 100 lb shocker

and use a high vize line so u can see it at night.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

don't know why you would need 100lb main line, you should be able to whip anything out there with 50 or at the most 80.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

You can handle 75% of what you'll hook with heavy drum gear- 535gs on a OM12Heavy, 20# main, appropriate shocker, and a heavy leader. By heavy leader, I mean:









The reason for the long section of 300 or 400# (interchangeable in this application) is to prevent cutoffs due to abraision and tail frappage. The reason you want a pully rig is so you can cast the bloody thing (see below). The rig is half as long when you set it up to cast- an 8ft leader is a 4ft drop on the cast.

Yeah, you're going to hook a few that will take you to Bermuda, but that's part of it. If you want to bump up to 90%, beef up the casting gear to a 555gs or 4/0 (harder to cast- practice before you go) with 30# on the same OM12Heavy.

Superheavy rigs (larger than 6/0) are fine and good for daytime deployment, but you *don't* want to be paddling baits out at night, especially around the Point. Stick with casting gear- they're only 50yds off the sand then anyways.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

what i meant by 100 lb line was for a leader. could i use 100 lb line for a leader or should i go with steel 100 lb?

any other info on shark fishing would be appreciated.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

or should i go with heavier than 100 lb leader


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The larger percentage of them will not bite through hundred,but many of the bigger ones will. Caught sandtigers up to 7' long,sandbars up to 6',and brought to pierside with hundred,but I'd go with Bourbs suggestion.. Reason is if you get you a really nice one on and he gets the hundred in his mouth just right,you'll loose a nice one..


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Get ya a 16/0*

filler with 130 dac. use cable and make a bridle rig with 16/0 j hooks or 20/0 circles.get ya a harness and belly plate,bait should be a whole albie about 12lbs.get someone to paddle her out then hold on for dear life


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

*Somebody !!!!!!!!*

*Cut da line , cut da line !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  





Fishhook


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...    ....the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Seabear finally someone who knows how to shark fish!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

*Seabear.....*

Has done allot of "real" shark fishing, but don't ask him where his 12/0 is now.  



he he he 


Fishhook


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

*Seabear*

I have to ask, where is your 12/0 now?


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Well it was a 16/0*

and the last of i saw of it and the long rod it was headed off the pier in the hands of a young kid who was happy as a clam,little did he know he had death in his hands


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Sharkin'*

Get you a 9/0 Penn Senator with about 600 yrds of 50# and 80-100 shock...Penn also makes a pretty good stand up rod, i think its called a Penn Mariner standup, you should b able to find it for around 60$ but its rated 80-100 weight...
when it comes to hooks i personally make my own 16/0 hooks but you can buy them at just about any saltwater tackle shop(but alot cheaper to make your own).... circles dont seem to work well with sharks, ive hooked up with many giants, but i failed to deck um b/c of those darn circles.....tightlines


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

i will be on the outer banks from the last week in june to the first week in july. during those 2 weeks what are the chances of me hookin a shark?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Very good.

Better and better as you move south.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

*baits and rigs*

sorry, but the only rig that ive used has been a bottom rig for blues. what is a fishfinder rig? As for baits, ive been doing some reading online and found out that mullet works well. Can i catch mullet from the beach or do i have to buy some from a tackle shop? How should i chopem up?
thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JayCamx23 said:


> sorry, but the only rig that ive used has been a bottom rig for blues. what is a fishfinder rig? As for baits, ive been doing some reading online and found out that mullet works well. Can i catch mullet from the beach or do i have to buy some from a tackle shop? How should i chopem up?
> thanks



Jay Cam,caught a lot of big sharks on mullet,biggest on mullet was a hammer caught off Frisco,measured over 9',guess wieght over 250.. Many others as well.. IMHO a mullet is the best.. false
albacore,tuna,wahoo,mackeral,dophin,and amberjack heads all work as well.. 

I'd say,with the lighter tackle you seem to be talking here a menhaden or mullet would be the best choice. You can catch mullet in the canals here,as well as in the sound on the flats in summer. If you aren't that experienced with castnet,buy you some "horse sized" mullet.. My way would be to fellet the mullet,you best bait,IMO,is the head and carcus. Place hook under jaw and come out the top of head. Might be a little tough to cast,but and effective bait,nonetheless.. As far as a fishfinder,here's a pic of one that I use for drum,you may want to use more leader from hook to swivel,as I make these for casting for drum not sharks..














> *Cut da line , cut da line !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 Fishook,I still think the Bear ought to fess up and tell that story,it's a good'n what you think?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

the best bait around for lighter tackle is a live spot with half of tail missing. had a couple hits with this at avalon that led to a empty spool


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EDMboarder said:


> the best bait around for lighter tackle is a live spot with half of tail missing. had a couple hits with this at avalon that led to a empty spool


 I guess everyone's opinion on bait varys,I've had a lot of spools dumped on mullet as well.Me and a friend polished off a 2400yrd spool of 25 stren one night doing just that,getting dumped on every cast..  He was using abu 8600,and I was using 9000c,both hold about 300plus of 25.  But spot works well also...


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

DD has decades of experience with this stuff, so I'll honor his point. 

Since you're talking about a fishfinder rig, I'll assume you're going to cast your bait. That pretty well rules out most of the tuna/wahoo/etc noggins and bumps you back down into the mullet/seamullet/spot/pogie range. Pretty much any sammich fish is a good choice, except blues. Too appealing to the carpet rays in my opinion.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*nothing like a horse mullet*

butterflyed,yummmmmmy for the sharks belly


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SEABEAR said:


> butterflyed,yummmmmmy for the sharks belly


 Yeap,I agree,Bear.. *Now back to your story???????*


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Yeah, Seabear

I wanta hear the story.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

*Well DD,*

I guess he is a little shy ? Such a shame. It is a good little sharkin story too. Maybe he will give in before long, he does take bribes I believe......  




Fishhook


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*dont have time tonight*

but if you guys keep it up i am gonna have to tell it one more time


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

You tease..................






Fishhook


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeh cmon Seabear, tell th story....


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

this has got to be good


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> I guess he is a little shy ?


In this case,ya have ta feed da Bear.  

Slip him a couple silver bullets,a jar,and light him up.Adder dat,he'll tawk yer ears off 

Cut dat line Wham! Cut dat line Wham ! I sed sumbody please cut dat line rat now !! 

Wham ! Wham !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SEABEAR said:


> but if you guys keep it up i am gonna have to tell it one more time


 Yeayea,on with da story,Bear... 

Flathead yer killin me. You duplicate cajun pretty well,just wish Bear would give up the story for the folks..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

C'mon Seabear...one more time.I dont think Ive heard it and my 'maginations gettin tha better of me  ........the R


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Ok*

this was in my coastie days,young buck can do anything.i was stationed at the old oregon inlet station as a surfman.well the only thing to do on my weekends off was to fish and in the summer that was shark fishing off of Jennetts,trust me we caught some huge sharks off of that pier in those days.well this one weekend on a sat night i had a nice size tuna head that i had picked up at the fishing center.i load up the 16/0 on an unlimited long rod,harness,belly plate and plenty of budwiser.tell the guys i am going sharking and to meet me later and bring the girls.meet up with Stanly and we head to the pier.

more tomorrow


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmm,so far so good...feeshen stuff,refreshments and wimen   .....the R


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Be patient and give him time.

Like some really good mash,he's astartin' ta cook


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Be patient and give him time.
> 
> Like some really good mash,he's astartin' ta cook


 Yeap,once that Bear gets them wheels to spinnin,ain't no tellin what's a comin next..


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Kenny- put this thing in a new thread. Folks are going to want to find it later on...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Russ,ya got me there,don't know how to do that?? I can retitle this one.. What ya think?

PS Sandflea this is a good story,do you know how?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if this is the fish i saw years ago on jannetts...this is good...


----------



## hatterasjackfool (Mar 18, 2004)

*Hey Bear*

This is Bloodybunker from Mojo. Russell told me and dad the story on the way to ocracoke. I had soda flyin outa my nose


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

hatterasjackfool said:


> This is Bloodybunker from Mojo. Russell told me and dad the story on the way to ocracoke. I had soda flyin outa my nose


Hey BB welcome to P&S and what a way to for some of these guys to meet ya with soda flyin out your nose :--| OK so now on with the story I am sittn here with my popcorn and Burbon waitn


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*A side note..*

Jaycamx23,we have taken your thread and it looks as though we are trashing it with just a "funny story".. Believe me,it's not just a funny story. Bear with the Bear.. There is a lesson to be learned in this.. *Being Prepared* can be a *very important issue* when it comes to catching a big shark.  You can get hurt badly by these critters. So read on.. And *on with the story,Bear..*


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

im enjoying it....so lets keep it going seabear


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Disclaimer:*

This story is not to be confused with the "Skidmark" story  

 

><))))*>


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Big EL said:


> This story is not to be confused with the "Skidmark" story
> 
> 
> 
> ><))))*>


i wanna hear that one


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Well*

Stan and i get to the parking lot and make our way to the end of the pier with people stopping us and asking what we were doing and with my normal smart arse remark being "going spot fishing" this really gotem going.upon reaching the end i busy myself getting everything ready for the battle of the century.now getting a large tuna head ready for mr toothy is a chore in itself.so i bridle the one 16/0 above the eyes like you would a live bait for marlin then sew the other 16/0 down low.now i am ready to get the bait out.back in those days i would paddle the bait out on a surfboard but there was a guy that would take one out for 5 bucks in his little boat so i lower away with a 5 dollar bill stuck on the lead 16/0 and away he went.when he hit the 500 yd mark i put the brakes to him and he dumped her out,then the wait was on.there was also a couple of guys with 9/0s and one guy with a 12/0 also fishing that night.
about an hour went by and my buds show up with the little chickies in tow so the attention went from sharking to women(girls) and cold beer.well we were doing our coast guard best to talk the girls into leaving with us when we hit the road later on.we then had a little rain shower hit us but it was not to hard but just enough rair to get the deck nice and wet.i then heard a little clack,clack,clack.i had preset the drag on the 16/0 to 35lbs so i had it in free spool with a small bungee cord around the frame and spool so if i did get a smoking 1st run the reel would not overspin.i ease over to the rod and crack the top on another cold one and just watch,well Stan and one of those little beauties come over and ask what is going on,i told them that it is either a small biter just messing with it or a big one ready to go.i get in the harness and plate after a few more clacks and finally decide it is time to do battle.well the line is moving pretty good at this time and i left the clicker on to impress the women and trust me,this would have impressed Quint the way that thing was singing.well i had had enough so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

more tomorrow


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

another cliffhanger


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I like the ending to this one,just hang in there,better'n them soap opra cliff hanger thingies,gaurantee...


----------



## hatterasjackfool (Mar 18, 2004)

Big EL said:


> This story is not to be confused with the "Skidmark" story
> 
> 
> 
> ><))))*>


Maybe Chuck will tell that story too.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

somehow i doubt that, considering his reaction to it even coming up on dd's board. still want to hear it though


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> somehow i doubt that, considering his reaction to it even coming up on dd's board. still want to hear it though


 That be "privey" to Avon FHB'S only..  

Besides,you really don't want to hear it..  :--|


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Da mash bot be reddy fer adrankin'  I ees agittin' da hanky'n a box uh tissue settin' up rat next to da ' puter  

Afixin' ta laff me arse full uh tears agin


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

as soon as i get out of school and move a little closer to the coast maybe i can join that priviledged fraternity of anglers


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Wells i pick up the rod*

and button in for the long one,line is moving pretty good so i decide to set up on him.i take off towards the pier house jabbing away to drive those sharp 16,s in.well next thing i know i am turned towards the eastern end of the pier and my feet are up in the air and i am being bounced towards the end of the pier at a pretty good rate of speed,in the mean time my good buddies are standing there just watching me get bounced by them and to the rail.i finally get turned around and my back slams into the bottom rail and i have a 16/0 slammed into my chest and the long rod bowed over the top rail.i am screaming for someone to cut the line and everyone is just standing there with wide open mouths.well this older guy was out there spot fishing and he swaggers over and ask if i would like someone to cut the line and i am yeling please because one of us needs a break here.he reaches into his pocket and pulls out his pocket knife and proceeds to open it,i swear it took 10 mins. for him to get it open but as soon as that blade hit the line there was a loud pop and it was over.i finally get up off the deck and get the rod out of the harness and slam it on the deck and yell if anybody wants this [email protected] they can have it.this little boy walks over and said really mister and i said its yours.the last i saw of that outfit it was over his shoulder and he was lugging it off the pier.besides a busted pride and a black and blue chest i was alright.my buds were still standing there saying WOW did you see Neil go by us,man that was something else,i aint never seen anything like that before.turns out the drag had locked up and there is no way to stand behind 130# so something had to give.i now shark fish with 30# unless there is something special going on then i will break out an 80W for the fun of it.now all of you young bucks that want to try this stuff make sure you have your ducks in a row before you start because you dont want to end up in the situation i was in.lucky for me i didnt have both feet on the second rail with a guy on each side of the harness holding on when the thing decided to lock up or i would have been in the drink for sure..........


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

haha..glad that wasn't me, i'd have probably tried to turn around and stand up and fight him and got pulled through the railing


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> That be "privey" to Avon FHB'S only..
> 
> Besides,you really don't want to hear it..  :--|


Now you know why I don't post here.  

Screw all of you.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Now you know why I don't post here.
> 
> Screw all of you.


 Awe,don't be such a "spoilsport",Skid,note: I didn't tell them the *whole story...*  

That's a great story no matter how many times I hear it..  Just wonderin though,how'd ya make out with the chicks??


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ha ..that was my thought too DD...them wimen had to be mighty impressed    .......wish I had been there to have seen it Bear,cause its a gudden.!!!!!....the R


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

ok now on to the skidmark story


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great story Bear, thanks for sharing.

Don't worry Chuck, DD aint telling. I keep asking but he always says I gotta ask you.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> ok now on to the skidmark story


Tell ya what youngen, walk up to Chucky Manson in the middle of a drum blitz and ask him to tell ya th story.....  


DD ya got that photo?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I think n2win does.. Been trying to get the thing for a while now.. Guess my CM jokin put that pic into hiding.. 

Got plenty of photos of Skid,but none hold a candle to that one,it's down right scarey,I'm here ta tellya...  

I think if Chucky wears the face he wore in that pic,striperswiper don't stand a prayer..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Now you know why I don't post here.
> 
> Screw all of you.


But Chuck, its only cause we care about ya and wanna make sure your ok. Ya know we would never laugh or make fun of anyones misfortune.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

.,great story!.........had me LMAO!!!!......gotta meeet these OFHB's!(Original)..lotta feeshin stories thats gotta a lesson at the end!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

great story

about the shark rigs, taters got a good rig, ask him

neil


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

how big a shark could i bring in on my 6/0 i want to try a lilltle for them things this year


----------



## hatterasjackfool (Mar 18, 2004)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Now you know why I don't post here.
> 
> Screw all of you.


Im sorry chuck...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

striperswiper said:


> how big a shark could i bring in on my 6/0 i want to try a lilltle for them things this year


 You should be fine with a 6/0,ss.. I haven't seen monsters like Bear was just describing since the early eightys.. There are a few around,but chances are slim you'd get dumped on a 6/0,at least nowadays..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well,like Bear mentioned,load it with 30#,just in case..Last time we loaded one with 30# I think it held around 800 yds +/-.A spot or blue with a single 14/0-16/0 in it will work fine.Make sure you have enough wire/cable(6' min. up to 12-15' max.) and you will have all the fight you'll ever want.And probably a little more than you want if you hook one about midnight and bring it pierside between 4:00 AM and dawn.  Tie good knots and check that drag 

BTW,had to wait awhile before I typed this post.Took several hours to get the tears outta my eyes 'cause everytime Seabear tells that story my mind creates a movie and I actually see him pinned against the rail justa beggin'  

I can picture another movie in my mind too.

Probably call it,"The Skidder"............but first,we got to get a star and some info


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Great Story*

that story had me on the edge of my seat. It reminded me of highschool when a guy was telling a story about a girl he scored with.

Hmmm

Fishing and sex


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Similar outcomes too...

Stuck in an uncomfortable position, premature termination of the encounter, vow never to do it that way again...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*plus*

you spend all that money for bait (or dinner) and then get a few minutes of pullage then toss her (*or* him) back to catch another day


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

seabear...just wonderin but how big do you think that one was?


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*dont really know*

but i still say it was them navy dudes in a sub headed to norfolk,they always liked screwing with us coasties


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> but i still say it was them navy dudes in a sub headed to norfolk,they always liked screwing with us coasties


the only better than messin' with a 'coastie' is messin' with a 'squid' .....  
derf


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they got some big ones of there in the 70's and early 80's...i spent many weekends on that pier... sometimes the guys would have 2-3 on at a time...fun to watch...


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

somebody told me that they might rebuild Jennetts pier, or is this just a rumor


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*Thanks Bear*

Sorry I had to egg them on, but I love that story, can't get tired of that one. 

Hope to see ya soon. 

Fishhook


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EDMboarder said:


> somebody told me that they might rebuild Jennetts pier, or is this just a rumor


 Yeap,my understanding is first wood then concrete...


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

alright everybody...ive done the research and bought a high capacity reel and rod too. the reel holds 500 yards of #50...that sounds like enough to me. now for the line. turns out the price of that much fishing line is more than i planned  . anyone know of any places where i could find a good deal on some legit fishin line? should i go with mono or braided? i like the braided line for the fact that i could get more line in the reel just so i dont lose the big one . but then $$ come into play  could someone help me out here


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

You might want to use braid backing, then a main section of mono (lighter # than the braid so it breaks before the braid and you don't lose your expensive braid), to a heavy duty section of mono (don't go higher than the amount of drag your reel can handle).


The braid will cost you some $ $ $, but you'll be able to have more line on your reel to fight big fish.

Somone else can give you some more advice on what # test you should use on your reel. So what reel do you have?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

BPS sells an 'Offshore Angler' house brand line that is (supposedly) made at the Sufix factory. It's dirt cheap and does fairly well.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

*my reel*

A Master 189 offshore trolling or conventional fishing reel. This reel features an aluminum spool, 2 ball bearings, multidisk star drag, precision brass gears, dual cast control, high speed power retrieve, dual grip power handle, 4.4:1 gear ratio and line capacity 30lb/650yds. 40lb/600yds. 50lb/500yds. and 60lb/400yds. It is excellent for offshore deep sea saltwater fishing and is new in the box with one year Master factory warranty.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a couple spools of that Offshore angler Line, and it seems fine to me its great to have a couple extra spools of line just in case you lose a bunch to that mystery fish  . I also use the Offshore Angler Braided line, but I think its almost the same price as the main brands of braid


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

*ebay*

just looked on ebay. turns out you could save a few bucks on line there


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Anyone ever try using a long beach 67 for small sharks. If so how much line does it hold.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm Offshore Angler might be OK on conv. reels but I DO NOT and WOULD NOT reccommend it on spinning outfits. Bought some 12lb that felt like cable. Also tried some 10lb that was also VERY STIFF....could not cast it at all and it all came off in big bunches.

my $.02
Justin


----------

